# Abdeckung im Winter?



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal, deckt Ihr euren Garten - Koiteich im Winter ab?

Wenn ja, warum und womit und und und....

Die Neugierde plagt mich mal wieder   

Da ich dieses Jahr den Filter das erste mal durchlaufen lasse, bin ich am überlegen ob ich den Teich abdecke.  :?


----------



## Rambo (27. Sep. 2005)

Hi,

früher hatte ich das im alten teich im alten haus auch gemacht.
da waren die bäume auch sehr nahe am teich.
jetzt ist der wald weiter weg und eine abdeckung habe ich bisher
nicht gebraucht da kaum was drin war.
das einizige ist kurz vorm winter eine kleine gute pumpe ohne filter 
rein machen die sehr weit oben hin stellen und immer laufen lassen.
dies hatte 2 vorteile bei mir. 
1. der teich friert selbst bei -25 grad nicht ganz ein und es kommt sauerstoff rein.
2. es entsteht wenn es schön kalt ist ein eispalast (hatte ich schon mal
gepostet.)

den fischen hat es wohl gut getan denn ich hatte in den letzten jahren
keinen todesfall der auf winter zurück zu führen konnte.

fürti rambo


----------



## Steffen (28. Sep. 2005)

Hi...

Also mein Teich ist schon seid 1 Woche abgedeckt weil Nachtbar gesehen hat wie eine Kormoran oder __ Fischreiher sich was zum Essen besorgt hat


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

oh jeh, ich glaube habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt  :? 

Meine Vorstellungen mit dem Abdecken waren auf den Winter bezogen, dh. den Teich zu isolieren!? Kein Laubnetz oder ähnliches.

Dachte eher daran, dass die Temparatur nicht ganz in den "keller" geht und der Teich nicht komplett auskühlt.


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Sep. 2005)

das würd mich auch interessiern wie man das macht


----------



## Steffen (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten.....

Oh      du willst ja Sachen wissen von so einer Methode habe ich auch noch nix Gehört..... Bin mal gespannt ob dir da einer Helfen kann???????????????????


----------



## Steffen (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi..

Ich noch mal......

Habe mal was gefunden http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=&whichpage=1&TOPIC_ID=4257 
wenn es nicht hilft oder du es kennst dann Lösche das bitte wieder!!!!!!!!! aber nicht gleich aufgeben es geht auch um eine Abdeckung!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olafkoi (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Also den Teich kannste abdecken zur Wärmeisolierung, dann aber mit Noppenfolie oder Tischtennisbällen oder beiden   

Noppenfolie bekommst gute Ware die du mehrmals verwenden kannst ab 4,70 m² oder nimmst Verpackungsfolie aus einem Großhandel sind günstiger aber mist Qualität.

Noppenfolie gehört nicht direkt auf das Wasser sonder auf einer Lattenkonstruktion ähnlich einem Dach, damit das teich Wasser Gasaustauschen kann. Die Variante mit den Tischtennisbällen ist noch besser da diese eine größere Luftkammer haben. In manchen Tischtennisballfabriken bekommste die Ausschußware für ein Appel und Ei  hab mal ein BIG BAG fürr einen Kunden gekauft und 30,- € bezahlt.
(FA. Schildkröt)

Bei der Variante mit den Bällen muste aber ein Paar Stellen auf lassen damit der Gasaustausch statfinden kann. Dazu HT-Rohr   4X 90° und 2x 50 cm Rohr und 2x 1m Rohr genommen und zusammen gesteckt. (so baue ich Futterringe für Kunden)

So jetzt hab wieder einmal zu viele Tricks verraten cu...

Olaf


----------

